
UK pound at 31 year low as referendum favours EU exit - codeguruji
https://www.fnewstoday.com/business/uk-pound-31-year-low-referendum-favours-eu-exit-12071372/
======
wrong_variable
Did I just lose 10% of my saving ?

~~~
dogma1138
More than 10% wait for the market to open.

------
oxide
Makes my clearnet drug purchases that much easier, thank you brexiters.

------
nicolashahn
So does this mean it's a good time to take a vacation in the UK?

------
aries1980
Strangely, FTSE is less down than the major EU exchanges.

